# (Re POST) Hunter orange during Muzzy season?



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't find anything in the 2005 Guide saying that while using a bow during Muzzy season that you must wear hunters orange. 

Can someone clarify this for me?

Thanks Jay


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

HUNTER ORANGE - MICHIGAN DNR  

Exception: This law does not apply to persons hunting waterfowl, crow or wild turkey, or to archery bear hunters, or archery deer hunters except during the November firearm deer season.

Here it is,
Rich


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

During December, to use a bow you must have a archery license, combo license or antlerless permit and you do not need to wear orange if using a bow because you are hunting under the archery season.

For muzzleloader hunters they would be reuired to have a firearm, combo or antlerless license and they are required to wear orange because they are not hunting under the archery season.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Thank you.. I thought that was the answer.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Seems like if you have to wear your orange bow hunting during riflearm season. You should have to wear it bow hunting in Muzzleloading season.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

During the regular firearm season one is hunting under their firearm license. An archery license is not vaild during the regular firearm season because archery season is closed. During muzzleloading season, for bow hunters, it is no different that in October during small game season, coyote season or various other seasons. However, if one wished to wear orange when they were not required, on could as it would not be a violation to wear orange when it was not required.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks again for the info


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

harrisonhunter said:


> Seems like if you have to wear your orange bow hunting during riflearm season. You should have to wear it bow hunting in Muzzleloading season.
> Just my 2 cents


I get your point H.H, but like boehr said different rules for different season. More guns and idiots with guns in the woods those 15 days!


----------

